# Coopers English Bitter, Golden Syrup/ Molasses Or Treacle?



## jivesucka (13/3/11)

Which sticky gooey substance would help to create a really nice brew with this somewhat winter orientated brew?


----------



## fawnroux (13/3/11)

I reckon all three would be good. 

What have you got at home? Or do you have all three?


----------



## Punkal (13/3/11)

I think if you want to have a stronger malt balance then go molasses and if you want to add a little extra sweetness add golden syrup and i don't know about treacle...
My pallet is not developed yet so i could be very wrong...


----------



## fawnroux (13/3/11)

Are you using for priming or as your "kilo'? For some reason I was picturing priming sugar. No idea why.

If for your 'kilo', then a light golden syrup might work well. Treacle is golden syrup, just darker. Haven't used it. 

I personally wouldn't put 1kg of molasses in a brew. Might be a tad extreme!

Those darker sugars are more common in stouts etc. Beers that can handle it. Maybe give a light golden syrup a try and see how it turns out. Then you'll know at least if it's a winner or not.


----------



## DU99 (13/3/11)

thought about a light floral honey,...depends on the colour you want..and the sweetness..


----------



## mwd (13/3/11)

Treacle contains molasses and can be overpowering in a brew. I used treacle in a stout but would not use it in English Bitter. Try tasting molasses before adding it to see if you really like it.
I would not go over about 300g treacle even in a stout to get just a hint of flavour.

honey is good and mostly fermentable but don't boil it or you boil out both the flavour and aroma.
About 500g of honey should be nice.


----------



## ChefKing (3/4/16)

I have a can of coopers EB sitting at home I was thinking of doing the coopers recipe for "extra smooth bitter".

Ingredients
1.7kg English Bitter
1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 1
200g Molasses

Was thinking of swapping the BE1 for 1kg of BE3 and I will be using safale s-04 yeast?

Has anyone ever done this recipe before?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/4/16)

What I wouldn't use (after some experiments) is Honey or Molasses or s-04. I'd just use 1kg dry malt. That's just me. I don't like honey flavor in beer.
Light Golden syrup or treacle might be ok. Or something like those bronzed beers that people are chatting about lately with some special sugars etc.


----------



## ChefKing (3/4/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> What I wouldn't use (after some experiments) is Honey or Molasses or s-04. I'd just use 1kg dry malt. That's just me. I don't like honey flavor in beer.
> Light Golden syrup or treacle might be ok. Or something like those bronzed beers that people are chatting about lately with some special sugars etc.


Why wouldn't you use s-04 or molasses? Due to creating a honey flavour? Can you elaborate?

I got one pkt of s-04 in the mail already....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/4/16)

Just me. Molasses often gets used in my kitchen but I don't think its a good flavour in beer. s-04 is notorious for getting stuck at 1.020 and not finishing the ferment fully. Its happened to me and countless times I've read it happen to other people as well. Fair to assume it needs some extra attention like very well oxygenated wort and some nutrients too maybe. Make a decent yeast starter at least.


----------



## ChefKing (3/4/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Just me. Molasses often gets used in my kitchen but I don't think its a good flavour in beer. s-04 is notorious for getting stuck at 1.020 and not finishing the ferment fully. Its happened to me and countless times I've read it happen to other people as well. Fair to assume it needs some extra attention like very well oxygenated wort and some nutrients too maybe. Make a decent yeast starter at least.


Because I am just starting off, and learning the basics step by step I.e;.... Kit, kg & dry hopping. Could you recommend an excellent dry yeast packet for this type of brew? What about if I substituted the 200gm molasses for 200gm raw sugar... Would I get slight caramel flavour?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/4/16)

Nothing at all wrong the old reliable's (yeast) Nottingham, us-05, the kit yeast in the gold pack is as good a yeast as any in my opinion. I've used their dry yeast for all grain brews and it made some of my best beers. Note that Raw sugar is basically white sugar with some molasses left in for colour.
As for getting caramel flavours that's a can of worms ha. With all grain there's multiple options (crystal, toffee malts etc). Sometimes its the brewing technique. Caramel flavours can also be considered a fault in some beer styles but forget about that. 
Actually the s-04 could be a good choice for a sweater finish that may seem caramalish. Good to record lots of detailed notes on every brew.


----------



## spog (3/4/16)

ChefKing said:


> Because I am just starting off, and learning the basics step by step I.e;.... Kit, kg & dry hopping. Could you recommend an excellent dry yeast packet for this type of brew? What about if I substituted the 200gm molasses for 200gm raw sugar... Would I get slight caramel flavour?


Try going with the raw sugar but taking 250 ish millilitres of wert and heating it in a saucepan , keep stirring it to aciod scorching but watch the caramelisation ( Mailiard ) reaction take place.
The more evaporation the stronger the taste will become....ie,caramelisation .


----------



## Gigantorus (4/4/16)

From memory liquids like honey and molasses also won't ferment out either. So expect a thicker brew.


----------



## Gigantorus (4/4/16)

ChefKing said:


> Because I am just starting off, and learning the basics step by step I.e;.... Kit, kg & dry hopping. Could you recommend an excellent dry yeast packet for this type of brew? What about if I substituted the 200gm molasses for 200gm raw sugar... Would I get slight caramel flavour?



Have a look at the Coopers Scotch Ale recipe - it uses 500grams of brown sugar. I made it once - very heavy brew. Not sure I'll make it again. Not a particularly nice tasting beer. 

Yes, go with the caramel grains to obtain the caramel flavours.


----------

